# pups on the ground .



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gage X Bekkah . pups are here . we only have four left . they are ADBA reg and will make some fine working /house pets .

Bekkah blood line is Gottie/Goliath.










Gage bloodline is Old School Watch Dog



















I only have a few pic of the pups at this time because i am in Indiana and the pitties are all in Lousiana . I wil have better pics of all the ones for sell soon .



















we are asking $450 plus shipping , all dogs come with papers and frist shots/wormer ( well as they grow we give them what the need until the new owner can take over )

You can contact us at 
Nick Nielsen 318-488-1072
Willie Nielsen 318-235-8025.........318-878-0898.

our location .............Delhi La. zip is 71232 if you want to get the price on shipping

I will post up copies of the pepers and more pics as soon as i get them

Thanks for looking .


----------



## baal (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hello, i what a puppy from you but i am from Romania and i dont know w you shipping to me ?!*


----------



## IL1991 (Mar 25, 2013)

hello,

so i have a blue/red nose pup thats about to be 2yr in sept. She is a female does any one know of a breeder? who wants to breed any time soon?


----------

